# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  من يأتينا بخبر عن هذا الكتاب الذي ألفه القارئ الشيخ محمد صديق المنشاوي رحمه الله ؟

## أبو فراس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إخواني الكرام 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أعلمنا  الأخ سلطان بن محمد - أبو البراء - في موقع مزامير  أنه استعار من صديق له كتابا بعنوان ( أبواب الفرج ) من تأليف الشيخ محمد صديق المنشاوي رحمه الله القارئ المشهور نشرته دار الفضيلة والحقيقة أن الأمر كان مفاجأة جميلة فلم نعرف أو نسمع أن للشيخ المنشاوي مساهمات علمية ولم يتطرق لذلك أحد ممن كتب عن الشيخ الجليل والمطلوب من أحبتنا في مصر البحث عن الكتاب وإخبارنا بأي معلومات عنه ورفعه إن أمكن على الموقع 

وإليكم صورة غلاف الكتاب 

http://www.4shared.com/file/18602406...11_online.html

وهذه صورة لإحدى صفحات الكتاب 

http://www.4shared.com/file/18602907...22_online.html

----------


## معاذ هيثم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
والله ما سمعت عن هذا الكتاب ونحن هنا في مصر، ولأول مرة أعرف فيها أن للشيخ تأليف، فمن الممكن أن نسال في دار الفضيلة، ولكن أرجو عنوانها بالكامل. وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## أبو فراس

لا أعرف عنوانها أخي الكريم فأنا من بلاد الحرمين لكن أرجو أن يمدك به أحد الإخوة من مصر إن شاء الله

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الإخوة الفضلاء ، ما أعرفه أن دار الفضيلة بمدينة الرياض العامرة - السعوية، حرسها الله وسائر بلاد المسلمين ، من كل مكروه وسوء.

----------


## أبو فراس

أحد الإخوة في مزامير ذكر أن المؤلف شخص آخر وليس الشيخ المنشاوي بل مجرد تشابه أسماء وأنه رأى الكتاب في معرض القاهرة  الدولي وأحد الإخوة في ملتقى أهل الحديث ذكر أن لهذا المؤلف كتب أخرى و تحقيقات عدة ، منها : " الإعلام بقواطع الإسلام " لابن حجر الهيتمي والأخ علي بارك الله فيه ذكر أن دار الفضيلة الناشرة للكتاب تقع في الرياض عاصمة المملكة العربية السعودية وهذا قد يؤكد كلامهما فمن يحسم لنا الأمر ؟

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

أنا أيضا لدي كتاب بتحقيق / محمد صديق المنشاوي 
عندي شعور أن الأمر لا يعدو عن كونه تشابه في الأسماء.

الكتاب الموجود بين يدي هو بعنوان: إضاءة الحالك من ألفاظ دليل السالك إلى موطأ الإمام مالك

للعالم العلامة، المحقق الفهامة، الشيخ/ محمد حبيب الله بن مايأبى الجنكي الشنقيطي 
(المتوفى 1363 هـ ـ 1944 م) رحمه الله

دار الفضيلة

----------


## أبو فراس

بارك الله في الجميع 

اتضحت الصورة الآن شكرا لكم

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وله أيضًا كتاب: ((أخطاء المصلين)) ...

----------


## عبده أبو محمود

مؤلف الكتاب ليس محمد صديق المنشاوي القاريء المعروف ولكن تشابه فى الاسماء فقط لا غير والكتاب بالمناسبة هو ليس تاليف ولكنه جمع واعداد فقط وعدد صفحاته 40 صفحة من القطع الصغير مقاس 10*14

----------

